# Classical music in 2114



## muzik (May 16, 2013)

This is a long time from now...a hundred years...it's hard to imagine how things will be then but together we can try...I guess this thread has a sci-fi ish side to it...

The question is not _how will classical music of the year 2114 sound like?_, I personally believe the genre will slowly cease to be, I find it hard to imagine there will be classical music composers in the 22nd century...

The question is how is classical music (from medieval to romantic to contemporary) going to be perceived in 2114? Is it going to be perceived in the same way as we perceive it today, will it mean the same thing? How will our descendants listen to it? with what device? what sound quality? and what would they say about it? will they have more information about the composers with their advanced technology?

Another way to think about it is: If Talk Classical survives after 100 years (I hope it will survive the nuclear war) what would the threads be about? Would people discuss classical music in the same way as we do?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

As long as there are people, there will be music. I predict classical music won't go away until we do.

What will it sound like? Telepathic music. Music that can be _thought_ at the audience!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In 100 years, classical music will be something people will experience in museums along with dinosaur bones.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> In 100 years, classical music will be something people will experience in museums along with dinosaur bones.


Aww... I'm pretty sure that someone must have said that 100 years ago, 200 years ago, and 300 years ago etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, not 300.

But once again, we have a thread about the future when there is such widespread lack of knowledge about the present. It's a way, I guess of avoiding the present. The other way, very popular, is to dwell on the past.

Anything to keep from living now, which, when all is said and done, is really and truly and literally and actually all we have.

Otherwise, probably it would be prudent to stop calling "classical music" a genre. It is an umbrella term that covers a multitude of genres. And even though it's easy to call it an it, I just did it myself--twice!!--classical music is many musics, not just one.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Indeed some guy. Much like now there will be people writing music in 2114 with a range of different intentions and they'll write all sorts of differetn stuff. Dunno what it will sound like but I'm sure my preserved brain will greatly enjoy it - and I'll gladly see the back of the term "classical music" for the term "music"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Back in high school - when dinosaurs still walked the earth - I would have conversations with a friend about the future of music. I can't remember what we said, but I seem to remember a mood of profound apprehension.

Now I know it was all useless - stimulating, but useless.

Sing it, Doris:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

In 2114 Classical music will not be extinct, but it will be profoundly different. Presently, we see a convergence of musical genres. In one hundred years the convergence will be complete and "Classical" will incorporate elements of all the genres. Also "listening to music" will be an antique concept. Instead, Music will be a completely integrated component of virtual reality entertainment through the direct stimulation of the synaptic matrix. How do I know this? I think I saw it on "Doctor Who".


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

In 2114, we will see threads like:

I'm just getting into classical. Recommend me the best Beethoven Symphonies cycle.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Don't worry ... come 2114 I'll make sure I post a thread on the current state of classical music. You all be sure to read it. I hate to think I'd have hung around all that time just to have nobody read my post. But then ... the alternative _truly_ sucks, so ....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Baroque and Classical eras will then be in the current category now occupied by the medieval and Renaissance era musics -- and with the relative popularity Medieval and Renaissance music currently have.

Romantic era music will drop back one slot, with its relative popularity then in the area of popularity now occupied by Classical era music, i.e. many will find it somewhat remote, possibly 'too much like film music,' 'too formulaic,' and the greatest amount of listeners will instead be listening to music of the Modern era (1890 - 1975)

Their take on the modern era will be similar to how the Romantic era is now perceived, with the same praises and rationales as to why it is superior -- still having themes, melodies, 'emotions I can relate to,' and some semblance of form and syntax with which most are familiar.

The contemporary music of the future era of your named date will meet with the same resistance contemporary music has met from about the early 1800's (when classical music, with a lower-case c, was 'invented,') and the increasing resistance that has ramped up about newer music since then.

In other words, the general public will be, as they have increasingly become from about 1810 and to the present day, about seventy-five to one hundred and twenty-five years 'behind their own time.'

_*plus ça change....*_


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Heck. If Justin Bieber and his music are forgotten in 2114, that alone will be enough. Won't it?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

The way things are going, by 2114 no one will even remember that there used to be a civilization, and music will have been reduced to simple lute and tabor again, which people will enjoy in between slaughtering each other.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

In 2114, Bach will still be king and we will all be dead.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Back in high school - when dinosaurs still walked the earth - I would have conversations with a friend about the future of music. I can't remember what we said, but I seem to remember a mood of profound apprehension.
> 
> Now I know it was all useless - stimulating, but useless.
> 
> Sing it, Doris:


---
I always love singing that with friends and family too. . . but everyone _forgets _Arthur Benjamin's awesome "Storm Clouds" cantada in the same film conducted by Bernard Herrmann from _The Man Who Knew Too Much._

I love this scene!






02:15-02:30


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> In 2114, Bach will still be king and we will all be dead.


Bach to the Future!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Hopefully by then we will have figured out how to push the biological limits of our ear so much that everything will sound harsh again and a microtonal/spectral style as sensitive as Palestrina's style will rise from the chaos. This also means classical will become even more elitist.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I suspect that in 2114 there will be seven geriatric old men sitting around arguing about whether "classical music" is a vibrant and living art form or not. They will all be shooed out when the museum closes.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

dgee said:


> Indeed some guy. Much like now there will be people writing music in 2114 with a range of different intentions and they'll write all sorts of differetn stuff. Dunno what it will sound like but I'm sure my preserved brain will greatly enjoy it - and *I'll gladly see the back of the term "classical music" for the term "music"*


Or, preferably, "art music" (no reference to our esteemed TC member )

IMO we already have much of it - which is not considered classical, even among the so-called commercial music.
This already happened in the past...history is cyclical, isn't it?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Aww... I'm pretty sure that someone must have said that 100 years ago, 200 years ago, and 300 years ago etc.


I have my patented indicators, but I hope they are wrong.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

It won't change all that much, the rite of spring was first performed 100 years ago; music has changed a lot but not to a ridiculous degree. 12TET is still the norm for classical composers, as is the orchestra! 

However, there is the likelihood that music will progress exponentially quicker as technology and society speeds up.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Jobis said:


> However, there is the likelihood that music will progress exponentially quicker as technology and society speeds up.


Yeah, assuming we don't nuke ourselves first.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

“I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones.”

-Albert "10 inch" Einstein.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

Jobis said:


> It won't change all that much, the rite of spring was first performed 100 years ago; music has changed a lot but not to a ridiculous degree. 12TET is still the norm for classical composers, as is the orchestra!
> 
> However, there is the likelihood that music will progress exponentially quicker as technology and society speeds up.


Well....






Fifty years +/- after Rite.






About a hundred years after Rite.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

some guy said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice I said the 'norm' for current composers; 
Those given pieces are very much specialist, avant garde works, and while Stravinsky was himself avant garde (for his time), he was still a relatively mainstream composer. He is regarded as one of the main representatives of modernism, can the same be said about Andrea Neumann in 2014? I don't know. She seems to be doing little that is more radical or new than Stockhausen's music in the 50s and 60s. I would question how valuable that kind of music is, but that is another discussion altogether, for another thread.


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

waka waka all the time


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

By that time music will have destroyed itself, being reduced to dissonant computer-generated noise that can only be consumed in combination with hallucinogenic drugs. The art of making music with actual melodies will be pretty much forgotten and then, maybe a couple of centuries later, it will be rediscovered anew, and people will again admire the old masters and learn from them. Then the music that we have now, Classical, Romantic etc. will be for the people of that age what antique art was to the men of the Renaissance - a treasure that was lost and is found again. And then maybe we will have another golden age of music, but by that time everyone who is reading this thread will be long dead.

It should get a lot worse before it starts getting better.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> By that time music will have destroyed itself, being reduced to dissonant computer-generated noise that can only be consumed in combination with hallucinogenic drugs.


That would be so cool


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> In 2114, we will see threads like:
> 
> I'm just getting into classical. Recommend me the best Beethoven Symphonies cycle.


Funniest post of the week, without a doubt. :lol:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Chances are that if any life has survived that far into the future, the only music of any kind will be birdsong.
If the western world still exists in anything resembling civilisation, it'll be so dumbed down that the likes of Karl Jenkins and Andrew Lloyd Webber will be considered great classical composers


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> By that time music will have destroyed itself, being reduced to dissonant computer-generated noise that can only be consumed in combination with hallucinogenic drugs. The art of making music with actual melodies will be pretty much forgotten and then, maybe a couple of centuries later, it will be rediscovered anew, and people will again admire the old masters and learn from them. Then the music that we have now, Classical, Romantic etc. will be for the people of that age what antique art was to the men of the Renaissance - a treasure that was lost and is found again. And then maybe we will have another golden age of music, but by that time everyone who is reading this thread will be long dead.
> 
> It should get a lot worse before it starts getting better.


Now you're making me feel sad. 
It's certainly possible, though.


----------

